# Bravo, Bravo Mini and Tamper Bravo



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Saw this over on HB after seeing it mentioned elsewhere so thought I would pop it up here. It's always good to see new entrants to the 'high-end' hand grinder market.

They look beautifully made, all metal polished construction, will be interesting to see how they perform when they get released.

Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs-bsttuQU0L-tY74LCThvQ

The guy seems to be releasing the: (all in Portuguese)

Bravo Mini


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I kind of want the Bravo ...... but taking up more room than a big assed electric grinder I dont think I could ever get one .... mini looks good though, in to see how that stacks up agains the Lido E


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea, I agree, you would have to have a lot of free space for it to be practical. He does say in the HB thread that the base is removable, so a more compact one can be designed.

I would expect the hand grinder to fall into the same price/quality category as the Rosco, given its construction, but who knows.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

That grinder support system he has built into his midriff is a fantastic feature for hand grinding. I must have one.

P.S Dylan, it's in Portugese. Unless you're referring to the downstairs waxing situation.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

TomBurtonArt said:


> That grinder support system he has built into his midriff is a fantastic feature for hand grinding. I must have one.
> 
> P.S Dylan, it's in Portugese. Unless you're referring to the downstairs waxing situation.


Ah, it was a comment on the Mahlgut thread that lead me to it in which someone said "And then there is the new Brazillian Bravo grinder..."

So that lead to that assumption!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Dylan said:


> Ah, it was a comment on the Mahlgut thread that lead me to it in which someone said "And then there is the new Brazillian Bravo grinder..."
> 
> So that lead to that assumption!


It is in Brazil, but they speak portugese!

pedant:


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Of course they do!

Jesus, penny just dropped, embarrassing really considering I had a couple of friends when I lived in London who were Brazilian and of course spoke Portuguese, I need some coffee... clearly.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't know why there aren't more tampers designed like that.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> I don't know why there aren't more tampers designed like that.


I imagine it's not as strong if you drop it it may be more likely to be damaged.

^

Ignore this, I realise now you're talking about the mechanism not the shape. I agree this mechanism combined with some sort of limiter á la PUSH tamper would be perfect.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Very interesting stuff, specially when coming from Brazil (judging by the pronunciation of the words, the brand of the microwave and the power sockets on the wall  ) as espresso for the home market is almost non existent. Would be very interesting to see what the adoption is there or whether the target audience will be the "For Export" market.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just poking around Kafee-Netz and the Mini is starting to ship out to Brazilian buyers.

The price for the mini is R$1170 or about £206, this is obviously before postage and importing costs which will likely take it closer to £280-300.

Tamper is R$370 so about £65.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

And another video of a buyer in Brazil (I think)

[video=youtube;sgxmJSv91-U]


----------

